# Some problems with ipw4965

## SlimJim

Hy!

I've successfully installed my Intel Wireless 4965, when I type

```
ifconfig wlan0 up
```

in the console, I get

```

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:E8:3E:76:F5

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-13-E8-3E-76-F5-FB-C2-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

on ifconfig.

But when I type "iwconfig" i get this:

```

Warning: Driver for device wlan0 has been compiled with version 22

of Wireless Extension, while this program supports up to version 20.

Some things may be broken...

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

...and i cannot associate with access-points.

What's wrong?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Dottout

 *Quote:*   

> ...and i cannot associate with access-points.
> 
> 

 

what do you mean? have you tried from terminal e.g. to set essid? iwconfig wlan0 esssid 'youressid' channel 'chan_number' and so on?

----------

## Mythal

 *Dottout wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ...and i cannot associate with access-points.
> 
>  
> 
> what do you mean? have you tried from terminal e.g. to set essid? iwconfig wlan0 esssid 'youressid' channel 'chan_number' and so on?

 

Hi,

I got the same problem, I tried use iconfig wlan0 essid XXX, but it doesn't work

----------

